# Orgasmic Jalapeno poppers



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I just found this cooking section, so I'll share my prized recipe I use for holidays and stuff.

You'll need:

-2 tubs of WHIPPED cream cheese.

-Either 1/2 jar of basil pesto, or a bunch of fresh Basil. (I've been using 1/2 7 
oz. jar of basil with pine nuts lately)

-7 oz jar of sundried tomatoes, (you may need to chop them up)

-30-40 small-medium sized jalapenos. I never count. I just usually fill a produce bag full of them.

-3 pound package THICK CUT bacon.

- Rubber gloves.

-a bunch of toothpicks

For the filling: Simply chop up your sundried tomatoes, and basil if necessary, and mix well with whipped cream cheese.

Blanch jalapenos, (to slightly soften) Cool under water.

Put on rubber gloves. Slice down side of each jalapeno. I also like to cut the stem end so it still attached, but you can cut it all the way off if you want. Take a spoon and scrape the guts out of the inside. After you've done a bunch of them, rinse them well with a kitchen sprayer if you can, and put them in another pot of water, and bring to an almost boil, then drain, and rinse. This method removes 95% of the heat, but it turns out that about one out of every 6 or so is hot. I've perfected this, to where I even add some of the seeds back into the filling to give it a little kick. I suggest holding off on that until you've done it a few times. 

Cut package of bacon in half. Fill each jalapeno with just enough filling to where you can close it. Wrap with a half piece of bacon and skewer with toothpick. Fill up trays. cook for 25 minutes or so at 375ish, until bacon is cooked. Dont try to make it crispy.

Try not to cream your pants when eating, cuz they're that good. 

Do not do this on an open flame grill. The bacon juices will drip and flame up. Charcoal may be okay under supervision.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, this sounds like a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Too bad they're such a PITA to make.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you ever tried it with Habanero peppers,
They’re bigger and not as hot, and it would make the
prep time faster.

If you like jalapeños Woodco, have you ever cut them
up and put them in a jar and put some corn or vegetable
in the jar..keep in fridge and turn on occasion.
My guy has a cheese omelet every morning with some
ready to go chopped jalapeños. I use it as well in a lot
of dishes I make.
You only need about two or three tablespoons of oil 
for a regular size peanut butter size jar packet 
with about 7 chopped jalapeños peppers.

Edit: found the link

https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/jalape-o-peppers-635667/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Have you ever tried it with Habanero peppers,
> They’re bigger and not as hot, and it would make the
> prep time faster.


Are you sure you mean Habaneros? I don't mean to correct you, but some people are sensitive.

Typical *Habanero peppers* range from 100,000 to 350,000 Scoville Heat Units (SHU) which is anywhere from 12 to 100 times *hotter* than a *Jalapeno*. ... Grocery store *habaneros* tend to be slightly less spicy than home grown *peppers*.


https://pepperhead.com/habanero-pepper/


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes they are good! We have a couple of different variations. We eat a lot of wild game, its very good with a thin slice of bacon and either deer meat, duck or shrimp. I've never tried it with beef but I imagine these are good as well. Meat should be thin sliced. Marinate the deer and duck or your choice of meat in Allegro. Although I never use gloves but I think its a good idea as you can rub your eyes an hour later and get a pretty good burning sensation. They make a small tool to clean the jalapeno which removes the seeds and stem with one swoop.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure you mean Habaneros? I don't mean to correct you, but some people are sensitive.
> 
> Typical *Habanero peppers* range from 100,000 to 350,000 Scoville Heat Units (SHU) which is anywhere from 12 to 100 times *hotter* than a *Jalapeno*. ... Grocery store *habaneros* tend to be slightly less spicy than home grown *peppers*.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to say. But if you can eat a habanero more power to you


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BayouRunner said:


> I didn't want to say. But if you can eat a habanero more power to you



Yes, I felt it verged on rude, but I've actually had hospitalized patients who were cooking chile peppers & couldn't breathe.


I'm allergic to chile peppers but still used to put a little chile powder with seeds, in almost every dish. It made it better!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Here’s a picture from yesterday. A bud of mine made these. Only difference between mine and his is no marinade. Don’t have a picture of the after










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> I didn't want to say. But if you can eat a habanero more power to you


What is this? This is what I mean. They’re big!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> What is this? This is what I mean. They’re big!



Poblano?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes that's a Pablano pepper. They are great. If you order a chili relano at a Mexican restaurant you will get a Poblano pepper stuffed with cheeses and enchilada. I love those. They are much milder than a Jalapeno


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Poblano?


That is what they look like to me, or how ever it is spelled, they are big and not hot at all.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

woodco said:


> I just found this cooking section, so I'll share my prized recipe I use for holidays and stuff.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> ...



I find this recipe kind of fascinating because it's made of cream cheese ( a NY farmer's invention), pesto - Italian, & Jalapeno chile- Mexican. 

Very American, which makes sense for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BTW, I tried a cheaper brand of Cream Cheese for a clam dip. It was so awful, plasticized, that I threw it out.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> What is this? This is what I mean. They’re big!


That's a chile pasilla, which has a much milder flavor and a much tougher skin than most chiles.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> That's a chile pasilla, which has a much milder flavor and a much tougher skin than most chiles.


...and they’re flavorful too! : yes:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> ...and they’re flavorful too! : yes:


Have I got a recipe for you . . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Yes that's a Pablano pepper. They are great. If you order a chili relano at a Mexican restaurant you will get a Poblano pepper stuffed with cheeses and enchilada. I love those. They are much milder than a Jalapeno


Yes, Poblano, that’s it! Thanks for the clarification... chili relano is my favorite
Mexican dish...We had them in a Mexican Restaurant in San Diego and they
were delicious. I said to the waiter, “I’ve had them in NY and they’re not 
nearly as good as these.” And he said, “that’s because we have real Mexican
cooks here!” :biggrin2: I have been trying to duplicate it ever since, and so
far - - “no so bueno!” :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Have I got a recipe for you . . . .


Put it on mon!


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah, no thanks on the habanero poppers.... lol.

Yes, those big poblano's or whatever would definitely be easier to make, but the size of a small jalapeno is better for wrapping and for parties. Perfect size is about three to four inches. I may make a batch of poblano ones for a personal meal sometime though, thanks for the tip.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, Poblano, that’s it! Thanks for the clarification... chili relano is my favorite
> Mexican dish...We had them in a Mexican Restaurant in San Diego and they
> were delicious. I said to the waiter, “I’ve had them in NY and they’re not
> nearly as good as these.” And he said, “that’s because we have real Mexican
> ...


TwoKnots, do you remember the Chili Relleno recipe I posted at another place? My avatar should tell you who I was there. :wink:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, Wooley :smile:

Going shopping today, now that you put this in my head,
I’m going to pick up some Pablano peppers...I thinking of
stuffing them with bacon and mozzarella. I’ll experiment.

The head knot is out of his jalapeños peppers and is suffering
major withdrawals.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> yes, Wooley :smile:
> 
> Going shopping today, now that you put this in my head,
> I’m going to pick up some Pablano peppers...I thinking of
> ...


Try this on him. These aren't canned just refrigerated. Might be pretty hot as written. I usually add more carrots and maybe use a few less peppers. Same method otherwise.

https://www.mexicanplease.com/taqueria-style-pickled-jalapenos-carrots/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, he just likes them chopped up, then put in a jar and puts
Canola oil in the jar ( about 1/4 cup oil) he makes a 1 egg omelet 
every morning with jalapeños, cheese, and whatever meat he can find,
Pepperoni, salami, ham, bacon...he has a special small oval cast iron
fry pan.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, and your jar of peppers and carrots reminds me - I need to whip
up a jar of muffuletta mix to make Louisiana Muffuletta sammich’s. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah Two Knots I remember now, you mentioned that before elsewhere. I eat those jalapenos and carrots with rice, beans and anything else that I think about it.


----------

